# Wtb Outback 250Rs 2010 Or Newer



## txcamper2013 (Aug 20, 2013)

Preferably in Texas but I'll travel for the right deal.
Looking for great condition, have cash.

Thanks!


----------



## TaraMM (Sep 18, 2013)

There is a 2010 outback 250rs in Abilene for sale. Check Craigslist


----------

